# It's very you



## Reina de la Aldea

Hola,

Probablement haya una traducción directa para la frase _It's very you.  _Para ponerla en contexto, mi amiga compró un nuevo vestido y me preguntó si me gustaba.  El vestido tiene un patrón de flores grandes de colores vivos y mangas muy anchas.  Llega hasta las rodillas.  Le di a ella, _I love it!  It's very you.  _Significa que el vestido expresa bien su estilo femenino y su carácter alegre.

Mi intento:  _Es muy de ti_

Gracias de antemano por ayudarme a traducir esta frase


----------



## Agró

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Hola,
> 
> Probablement haya una traducción directa para la frase _It's very you.  _Para ponerla en contexto, mi amiga compró un nuevo vestido y me preguntó si me gustaba.  El vestido tiene un patrón de flores grandes de colores vivos y mangas muy anchas.  Llega hasta las rodillas.  Le di *dije *a ella, _I love it!  It's very you.  _Significa que el vestido expresa bien su estilo feminino *femenino *y su carácter alegre.
> 
> Mi intento:  _Es muy de ti_
> 
> Gracias de antemano por ayudarme a traducir esta frase


Está hecho para ti.
Te va que ni pintado.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Agró said:


> Te va que ni pintado.


¿A qué o a quién se refiere _pintado_?
¿_Está hecho para ti _también sirve si la frase trata de, p.ej., un apodo:  _ese apodo está hecho para ti_?


----------



## Kaoss

Yo he visto (y usado alguna vez) "Es muy tú". Posiblemente como calco literal del inglés, no es habitual pero se entendería.



Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿A qué o a quién se refiere _pintado_?


Es una frase hecha. Que algo te "venga ni que pintado" es que se corresponde exactamente con lo que quieres o necesitas.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Oh, how very clever!


----------



## Agró

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿A qué o a quién se refiere _pintado_? *Al vestido*.
> ¿_Está hecho para ti _tambi*é*n sirve si la frase trata de, p.ej., un apodo:  _ese apodo está hecho para ti_? *Más o menos; iría mejor Ese apodo te va que ni pintado, también en este caso.*


----------



## The cub

A colloquial alternative would be "Ese vestido te pega"


----------



## swift

Kaoss said:


> Yo he visto (y usado alguna vez) "Es muy tú". Posiblemente como calco literal del inglés, no es habitual pero se entendería.


En Costa Rica, ese calco también se da, especialmente en el habla juvenil: “es muy {usted/vos}”.

El equivalente de “que ni pintado” es “que ni {mandado/pagado} a hacer”.

Un apodo le calza perfecto a alguien.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Agró, tengo que _chase my tail_ haciendo correcciones a mis aportes   Gracias por tu generosidad en indicar los errores (¡y en hacer las muchas correcciones!)



swift said:


> El equivalente de “que ni pintado” es “que ni {mandado/pagado} a hacer”.


Otra frase para incluir en mis flashcards de Anki.  Gracias mi amigo 


Kaoss said:


> "Es muy tú"


Parece muy directa y genérica.  Gracias, Kaoss



The cub said:


> Ese vestido te pega


Muy bien.  Gracias, Cub


----------



## Marsianitoh

Es muy de tu estilo.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Gracias, Marsianitoh


----------



## michelmontescuba

Lo común en Cuba sería:
- te pega muy bien/muchísimo 
- pega mucho/ muy bien contigo
- tiene mucho que ver contigo


----------



## Circunflejo

Kaoss said:


> Yo he visto (y usado alguna vez) "Es muy tú".


Lo que yo he oído es _es muy tuyo_.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Gracias, Michel.  Me gusta estas expressiones con _pegar _que han dado tú y Cub_.  _Las encuentro muy descriptivas.  Me sorprende que no se encuentre este acepción del verbo en el diccionario, ni en WR, ni en DLE.  En realidad, la situación trata de un apodo que inventé para mi amigo.  Quería decirle _that nickname is very you.  ¿_Las frases con _pegar_ todavía están adecuadas en este contexto? (No me preguntan por qué no había dado este contexto al principio )


Circunflejo said:


> Lo que yo he oído es _es muy tuyo_.


  Gracias, C


----------



## Circunflejo

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Quería decirle _that nickname is very you. ¿_Las frases con _pegar_ todavía están adecuadas en este contexto?



Sí. Ese alias te pega mucho. Creo que es la acepción 10 del DRAE si bien el DRAE la circunscribe a cosas cuando su uso es más amplio.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Ah, sí:  Armoizar con otra.  Muchas gracias


----------



## michelmontescuba

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Quería decirle _that nickname is very you. ¿_Las frases con _pegar_ todavía están adecuadas en este contexto?


Como ya mencionó Circunflejo, sí son adecuadas las frases con "pegar" en ese contexto.


----------



## gengo

In the hope of adding something useful to this thread (which is a good question), I'll say that this is a very common construction in English, and can be used in a wide range of situations, not just that of clothing that suits a person.  When we say "That is so you," we are saying, in effect, "That is the very embodiment of you" or "That reflects your personality perfectly."

Ex.
John just bought a red Ferrari; that is so him.  (= that is typical of him)
You got a tattoo on your cheek?  That is very you.  (= that is not at all surprising)
-Mary quit her job after one week.  -That is so Mary.
Wearing a Giants cap all the time is so you.


----------



## swift

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Otra frase para incluir en mis flashcards de Anki. Gracias mi amigo


No hay de qué.  Otra: “es *tan típico de *<ti/Lucía/ellos/mis primas…>”.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

gengo said:


> John just bought a red Ferrari; that is so him. (= that is typical of him)


 También conozco a Juan


gengo said:


> You got a tattoo on your cheek? That is very you.


Un ciclista profesional que perdió su contrato despúes de hacer tatuada la cara -- ¡tan típico!


----------



## gvergara

Hi,


Reina de la Aldea said:


> I love it! It's very you.


In Chile we'd say, in this particular case, _(Ese vestido) Es muy tú_... _Something_ (that has characteristics that fit your personality) es muy tú/él/ella.



gengo said:


> John just bought a red Ferrari; that is so him. (= that is typical of him)
> You got a tattoo on your cheek? That is very you. (= that is not at all surprising)
> -Mary quit her job after one week. -That is so Mary.
> Wearing a Giants cap all the time is so you.


..., but we would not use it to describe actions that you can consider typical of someone. In that case we'd say Es tan (típico) de ti/él/ella.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

gvergara said:


> In Chile we'd say, in this particular case, _(Ese vestido) Es muy tú_...


¡Hola, Gonzo!  What about for a nickname.  Is _es muy tú _still a go in Chile?


----------



## gvergara

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¡Hola, Gonzo!  What about for a nickname.  Is _es muy tú _still a go in Chile?


Hola, sí que lo es.


----------



## Richard Dick

Yo diría: "se te ve muy bien"; aunque no tenga que ver con lo literal.


----------



## gengo

Richard Dick said:


> Yo diría: "se te ve muy bien"; aunque no tenga que ver con lo literal.



That may be what you would say, but it doesn't mean what the English means.  In fact, the speaker of the English may think the dress doesn't look that good, but that it looks like something the other person would wear.  I know that doesn't apply in this case since the speaker said "I love it," but the point is that the English phrase doesn't have anything to do with whether the dress looks good or bad.


----------



## gato radioso

gengo said:


> In the hope of adding something useful to this thread (which is a good question), I'll say that this is a very common construction in English, and can be used in a wide range of situations, not just that of clothing that suits a person.  When we say "That is so you," we are saying, in effect, "That is the very embodiment of you" or "That reflects your personality perfectly."
> 
> Ex.
> John just bought a red Ferrari; that is so him.  (= that is typical of him)
> You got a tattoo on your cheek?  That is very you.  (= that is not at all surprising)
> -Mary quit her job after one week.  -That is so Mary.
> Wearing a Giants cap all the time is so you.


Es muy propio de él/ella is our equivalent to this.


----------



## gato radioso

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Gracias, Michel.  Me gusta estas expressiones con _pegar _que han dado tú y Cub_.  _Las encuentro muy descriptivas.  Me sorprende que no se encuentre este acepción del verbo en el diccionario, ni en WR, ni en DLE.  En realidad, la situación trata de un apodo que inventé para mi amigo.  Quería decirle _that nickname is very you.  ¿_Las frases con _pegar_ todavía están adecuadas en este contexto? (No me preguntan por qué no había dado este contexto al principio )
> 
> Gracias, C


Pegar can also mean something like "fit in".


----------



## michelmontescuba

gato radioso said:


> Es muy propio de él/ella is our equivalent to this.


No creo que se aplique a este caso. Esa frase se usa más para comportamientos y maneras de actuar, creo yo


----------



## gato radioso

michelmontescuba said:


> No creo que se aplique a este caso. Esa frase se usa más para comportamientos y maneras de actuar, creo yo


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Creo que hay diferencias entre algo que nos va bien y algo que proyecta nuestra personalidad o estilo. Es decir, la frase "it's very you" es diferente a "it's a perfect match" o "it's great for you" u otras similares. 

En México diríamos algo como lo que sugiere @Marsianitoh : Es muy (de) tu estilo.


----------



## gengo

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> Es muy (de) tu estilo.



That is probably a good general-purpose translation of this phrase, although something else may be better for a specific situation.


----------



## Richard Dick

gengo said:


> That may be what you would say, but it doesn't mean what the English means.  In fact, the speaker of the English may think the dress doesn't look that good, but that it looks like something the other person would wear.  I know that doesn't apply in this case since the speaker said "I love it," but the point is that the English phrase doesn't have anything to do with whether the dress looks good or bad.


Gengo, try to understand; intenta entender que "I love it", has a linking with 'it's very you'. También depende del (sarcasmo).


----------



## gengo

Richard Dick said:


> Gengo, try to understand; intenta entender que "I love it", has a linking with 'it's very you'. También depende del (sarcasmo).



Yes, I understand that (and even mentioned that in my last post).  But "se te ve muy bien" translates to "that looks very good on you," and not "that is very you."  The former is a compliment about the dress, while the latter is a comment that the dress reflects the personality of the wearer.  It means that the speaker thinks the dress is probably unusual in some way, but is typical of what the wearer would wear.


----------



## Richard Dick

gengo said:


> Yes, I understand that (and even mentioned that in my last post).  But "se te ve muy bien" translates to "that looks very good on you," and not "that is very you."  The former is a compliment about the dress, while the latter is a comment that the dress reflects the personality of the wearer.  It means that the speaker thinks the dress is probably unusual in some way, but is typical of what the wearer would wear.


Gengo, speak Spanish as English is "very" difficult. So, I understand you. 

* I mean, (it) doesn't tranlates the same.

It is like Google translator.


----------



## gengo

Spanish version:
Sí, lo entiendo (incluso lo mencioné en mi último post), pero "se te ve muy bien" se traduce como "that looks very good on you" y no "that is very you."  El primero es un cumplido sobre el vestido, mientras que el segundo es un comentario de que el vestido refleja la personalidad del usuario. Quiere decir que, a lo mejor, el hablante piensa que el vestido es inusual de alguna manera, pero es típico de lo que elegiría el usuario.


----------



## Richard Dick

gengo said:


> Spanish version:
> Sí, lo entiendo (incluso lo mencioné en mi último post), pero "se te ve muy bien" se traduce como "that looks very good on you" y no "that is very you."  El primero es un cumplido sobre el vestido, mientras que el segundo es un comentario de que el vestido refleja la personalidad del usuario. Quiere decir que, a lo mejor, el hablante piensa que el vestido es inusual de alguna manera, pero es típico de lo que elegiría el usuario.


Va con tu personalidad= se te ve muy bien; va contigo, etc. (no literal).

(Para mi, very you= muy de tu estilo).

*Yo también batallo, pero no me rindo en el "viaje" hasta llegar.


----------



## elroy

Agró said:


> Te va que ni pintado.





Kaoss said:


> Que algo te "venga ni que pintado"


¿”te va” o “te viene”?
¿”que ni” o “ni que”?


----------



## Agró

elroy said:


> ¿”te va” o “te viene”?
> ¿”que ni” o “ni que”?


DLE
que ni pintado, da

1. loc. adj. coloq. como pintado. U. t. c. loc. adv.

Respecto a *ir* o *venir*, da igual:

*venir*
4. intr. Dicho de una cosa: Ajustarse, acomodarse o conformarse a otra o con otra. A Juan le viene bien ese vestido, o no le viene. Tal cosa vino de perillas.

*ir*
2. intr. Dicho de una cosa: Sentar bien o mal a algo o a alguien. Una blusa negra no le va a esa falda.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Muchas gracias a ustedes por tus comentarios, que acabo de leer otra vez gracias a la notificación recién de los aportes de @elroy y @Agró


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿A qué o a quién se refiere _pintado_?


_"... que ni pintado" _== It looks so good, that it wouldn't have looked better if (some artist) had painted it. 
It denotes accomplished beauty and aesthetics, rather than suitability to someone specific, AFAIK.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Aquí se dice "es muy de tu estilo", pero también a veces "es muy tú", o "es totalmente tu estilo", o "es totalmente tú"...
La elección depende del estilo, edad del hablante, situación... Pero todas ellas, y otras, se suelen oír.


----------



## adocampo

"Es muy tú" me suena bastante mal. Yo diría:
"Es muy de tu estilo" si al que lo dice no le acaba de gustar, pero reconoce que el objeto en cuestión cuadra con los gustos de la persona.
"Te queda/va como un guante" en este contexto sería expresar que la prenda se adapta al cuerpo perfectamente
"Te queda/va que ni pintado" significaría que quien lo dice piensa que es simplemente perfecto.
Si quieres realzar la femineidad y alegría de la persona y hay confianza con la mujer en cuestión, se suele realzar los atributos
"Te hace un pecho/trasero/cintura/espalada/etc muy bonito"
"Ese color combina muy bien con tus ojos/piel/cabello/etc"


----------



## VTUR

A mí no es que me suene bien "es muy tú", solo digo que se usa. Tampoco creo que "it's very you" suene bien a todos los nativos anglosajones. Creo que un traductor no debería tratar de hacer el original más formal de lo que es.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

VTUR said:


> A mí no es que me suene bien "es muy tú", solo digo que se usa. Tampoco creo que "it's very you" suene bien a todos los nativos anglosajones. Creo que un traductor no debería tratar de hacer el original más formal de lo que es.


Que yo sepa, _it's very you_ suena bien a los angloparlantes, a menos que sea parte de un insulto.  Aunque yo no hablaría por _todos/as, _dudo que suene tan mal como _es muy tú _a algunos/as hispanohablantes.

A medida que crece este hilo, es bueno tener en cuenta el comentario de @gengo sobre la versatilidad de la expresión _it's very you_


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> _"... que ni pintado" _== It looks so good, that it wouldn't have looked better if (some artist) had painted it.
> It denotes accomplished beauty and aesthetics, rather than suitability to someone specific, AFAIK.


I think I'm misunderstanding what you've said here, M.G.  Are you suggesting that _te va/viene/queda que ni pintado _is an impersonal comment , because my impression is that it's a high compliment to the wearer of the garment, that it's not just a feature of, say, a dress that someone's wearing, but that the combination of _that _dress on _that _person is ideal. 


VIXXXTOR said:


> Aquí se dice "es muy de tu estilo", pero también a veces "es muy tú", o "es totalmente tu estilo", o "es totalmente tú"...
> La elección depende del estilo, edad del hablante, situación... Pero todas ellas, y otras, se suelen oír.


Supongo que estás de acuerdo con Kaoss y swift en que _es muy tú _es un calco de inglés


adocampo said:


> Te queda/va como un guante


En inglés, _It fits you like a glove_


----------



## VTUR

No sé si es un calco del inglés, para ello habría que hacer un estudio de cuándo se empezó a utilizar en cada idioma. No considero imposible que ambas construcciones análogas, por otra parte muy simples, hayan surgido espontánea e independientemente en ambos idiomas. Pero no quiero decir que esta sea mi hipótesis; simplemente, lo ignoro.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Reina de la Aldea said:


> I think I'm misunderstanding what you've said here, M.G. Are you suggesting that _te va/viene/queda que ni pintado _is an impersonal comment , because my impression is that it's a high compliment to the wearer of the garment, that it's not just a feature of, say, a dress that someone's wearing, but that the combination of _that _dress on _that _person is ideal.


Tempting as it would be to think of a dress "pintado"  as "body-painted" on the person, I am afraid the idea is more general.

_Ese trabajo salió que ni pintado.
El diccionario que me regalaste me vino que ni pintado._


----------



## Mirlo

Otra: "está hecho para ti" aunque se acerca mas a "its made for you"
Me gusta más "muy típico de ti"


----------



## adocampo

Yet another one: "Te va como anillo al dedo"


----------



## Mirlo

adocampo said:


> Yet another one: "Te va como anillo al dedo"


Perfecto!


----------



## Marsianitoh

No me parece que " te queda ni que pintado" o " como anillo al dedo" traduzcan " it is very you". Esas expresiones se utilizan para decir que algo te queda muy bien y ese no es el sentido de " it is very you" (algo que refleja muy bien tu personalidad, que representa bien tu estilo). Por ejemplo, imaginad a alguien a quien le gusta vestir ropa estrafalaria, si veis que lleva un vestido de flores enormes y colores chillones le podréis decir "it's very you" aunque le siente como el culo.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Marsianitoh said:


> No me parece que " te queda ni que pintado" o " como anillo al dedo" traduzcan " it is very you". Esas expresiones se utilizan para decir que algo te queda muy bien y ese no es el sentido de " it is very you" (algo que refleja muy bien tu personalidad, que representa bien tu estilo). Por ejemplo, imaginad a alguien a quien le gusta vestir ropa estrafalaria, si veis que lleva un vestido de flores enormes y colores chillones le podréis decir "it's very you" aunque le siente como el culo.


----------



## gengo

Marsianitoh said:


> No me parece que " te queda ni que pintado" o " como anillo al dedo" traduzcan " it is very you". Esas expresiones se utilizan para decir que algo te queda muy bien y ese no es el sentido de " it is very you" (algo que refleja muy bien tu personalidad, que representa bien tu estilo). Por ejemplo, imaginad a alguien a quien le gusta vestir ropa estrafalaria, si veis que lleva un vestido de flores enormes y colores chillones le podréis decir "it's very you" aunque le siente como el culo.


I agree with this.  "It is very you" can be used in a positive sense (as in the OP's context), but can also be used in a negative sense, when you don't like what the person has done / is doing.


----------



## VTUR

Estoy de acuerdo con las dos últimas intervenciones. Por mi parte, me sigo quedando con "es muy tú", barbarismo o no (no tiene por qué; llevo toda mi larga vida oyendo expresiones similares).


----------



## Marsianitoh

gengo said:


> I agree with this.  "It is very you" can be used in a positive sense (as in the OP's context), but can also be used in a negative sense, when you don't like what the person has done / is doing.


Of course, you are saying that something, their behaviour...is characteristic of someone. But you might like or dislike that feature.


----------



## VTUR

Permitidme que cite otras expresiones coloquiales españolas en las que un sustantivo ("tú" es pronombre nominal, que para el caso es lo mismo) es modificado por "muy": "es muy art decó", "es muy fin de siglo", "es muy hombre", "ese baile es muy Fred Astaire". Así que ¿por qué no "es muy tú"? Creo que el esquema está muy arraigado en el idioma, y dudo mucho que sea por influencia del inglés.


----------



## michelmontescuba

gengo said:


> I agree with this.  "It is very you" can be used in a positive sense (as in the OP's context), but can also be used in a negative sense, when you don't like what the person has done / is doing.


En ese caso las opciones que se han propuesto con "típico" funcionan bien. No así en caso positivo para referirse al vestido.


----------



## adocampo

VTUR said:


> Permitidme que cite otras expresiones coloquiales españolas en las que un sustantivo ("tú" es pronombre nominal, que para el caso es lo mismo) es modificado por "muy": "es muy art decó", "es muy fin de siglo", "es muy hombre", "ese baile es muy Fred Astaire". Así que ¿por qué no "es muy tú"? Creo que el esquema está muy arraigado en el idioma, y dudo mucho que sea por influencia del inglés.


Más que un pronombre nominal, que desconozco lo que es, lo catalogaría como pronombre posesivo, ya que sustituye al sintagma nominal, aparece precedido por el determinante "muy" y proporciona información del objeto poseído y por quién es poseído.
Así pues, diría "es muy tuyo (el estilo)" o "es muy de tu estilo", una expresión más coloquial sería "te pega mucho".  "tú" es un pronombre personal y substituye a una persona, muy rara vez substituye a una cosa... no soy filólogo, con lo que quizás se pueda decir, pero a mi personalmente me chirría mucho usar un pronombre personal como un posesivo.

Editado: además, le he dado un par de vueltas a esos ejemplos, y corrígeme si me equivoco, en los que son adjetivos como "es muy hombre" (es muy macho, es muy varonil) me suena correctamente, pero "es muy fin de siglo" yo diría "es muy _de_ fin de siglo", "es muy art decó" diría "es muy _a lo_ art decó", "ese baile es muy Fred Astaire" diría "ese baile es muy _de_ Fred Astaire".


----------



## 27July

I agree with Kaoss - "es muy tú" is colloquial and it means that it is (exactly) something that you would buy or do (and probably other people wouldn't) - it is your choice of pattern, color, shape, or the combination of them all. It is a neutral expression (no admiration, no rejection) and something that only people who know you well would use. In "te va que ni pintado" the meaning is different = it suits you, you look good on it.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

adocampo said:


> Más que un pronombre nominal, que desconozco lo que es, lo catalogaría como pronombre posesivo, ya que sustituye al sintagma nominal, aparece precedido por el determinante "muy" y proporciona información del objeto poseído y por quién es poseído.
> Así pues, diría "es muy tuyo (el estilo)" o "es muy de tu estilo", una expresión más coloquial sería "te pega mucho".  "tú" es un pronombre personal y substituye a una persona, muy rara vez substituye a una cosa... no soy filólogo, con lo que quizás se pueda decir, pero a mi personalmente me chirría mucho usar un pronombre personal como un posesivo.
> 
> Editado: además, le he dado un par de vueltas a esos ejemplos, y corrígeme si me equivoco, en los que son adjetivos como "es muy hombre" (es muy macho, es muy varonil) me suena correctamente, pero "es muy fin de siglo" yo diría "es muy _de_ fin de siglo", "es muy art decó" diría "es muy _a lo_ art decó", "ese baile es muy Fred Astaire" diría "ese baile es muy _de_ Fred Astaire".


Dije "pronombre nominal" por error, quería decir "pronombre personal". Pero no es, en absoluto, posesivo (los posesivos son "tuyo", "suyo", etc.), sino tónico (yo, tú, él...), haciendo en este caso función de adjetivo, del mismo modo que, en todos los ejemplos que puse, los sintagmas nominales, sin ser adjetivos ("hombre" no lo es, como afirmas), desempeñan una función adjetiva.
En cuanto a las frases con "muy fin de siglo" (dos mil y pico resultados en Google) y "muy Fred Astaire", no hablamos aquí de cómo lo dirías tú o cómo lo digo yo, sino de que son expresiones que se usan, se oyen y se leen (bastante, al menos por mi parte). Hablar de "correcto" e "incorrecto" no tiene mucho sentido aquí, afortunadamente el lenguaje es muy flexible. Por cierto, "muy a lo art deco" tiene solo 9 resultados en Google, mientras que "muy art deco" tiene 4000.
Más ejemplos de adverbios modificando a sustantivos: "esta música es muy jazz, pero también un poco rock", "Una mujer muy siglo XX" (título de un libro publicado en 1943), "muy años 60" (casi 6000 resultados en Google)...


----------



## adocampo

VIXXXTOR said:


> Dije "pronombre nominal" por error, quería decir "pronombre personal". Pero no es, en absoluto, posesivo (los posesivos son "tuyo", "suyo", etc.), sino tónico (yo, tú, él...), haciendo en este caso función de adjetivo, del mismo modo que, en todos los ejemplos que puse, los sintagmas nominales, sin ser adjetivos ("hombre" no lo es, como afirmas), desempeñan una función adjetiva.
> En cuanto a las frases con "fin de siglo" (dosmil y pico resultados en Google) y "Fred Astaire", no hablamos aquí de cómo lo dirías tú o cómo lo digo yo, sino de que son expresiones que se usan, se oyen y se leen (bastante, al menos por mi parte). Hablar de "correcto" e "incorrecto" no tiene mucho sentido aquí, afortunadamente el lenguaje es muy flexible.
> Más ejemplos de adverbios modificando a sustantivos: "esta música es muy jazz, pero también un poco rock", "Una mujer muy siglo XX" (título de un libro publicado en 1943), "muy años 60" (casi 6000 resultados en Google)...


Perdona, me he expresado mal, me refiero a que en lugar de un pronombre personal, yo pondría un posesivo, justo por lo que he explicado, el determinante "muy" te abre las puertas a un posesivo pero no a un personal, además al estar definiendo un objeto o cosa, es otra de las características distintivas del posesivo, si bien en personales en raras ocasiones también pueden sustituir a seres inanimados.
Estamos de acuerdo que "hombre" es un sustantivo, pero en esa oración hace de adjetivo, pues destaca la hombría, es por eso que "es muy hombre" es válido, porque "hombre" no es un pronombre, igual que todos los ejemplos que pones, pero "tú" sí

Si nos detenemos en la función de los pronombres personales vemos que:

Sustituyen a nombres propios y a sintagmas nominales que se refieren a personas
También pueden sustituir a palabras o sintagmas referidos a seres vivos, y en ocasiones a seres inanimados (cosas, lugares...)
Sirven para nombrar a distintos sustantivos (personas, animales, objetos, lugares...) sin decir su nombre
Nombran a quien habla (1ª p.), o a quien escucha (2ª p.), o a la persona de quien se habla (3ª p.), sin decir su nombre
Mientras que los pronombres posesivos, tienen la función de indicar la posesión y tienen las características (destaco en negritas las que me parecen relevantes):

*Siempre sustituyen a un sintagma nominal formado, al menos, por un determinante posesivo y un sustantivo*
*Siempre aparecen precedidos de un determinante*, normalmente un artículo, salvo cuando se utiliza después del verbo ‘ser’
*El sustantivo o el objeto del que informan sobre la posesión o pertenencia se debe mencionar previamente*.  Por ejemplo: ‘el vestido es muy tuyo, se cita el objeto poseído, el "vestido".
Hay autores que los consideran un tipo de pronombre personal, lo cual tiene bastante lógica, ya que, en gran medida, proporcionan información similar: la persona que habla (1ª, 2ª o 3ª), se refieren a la persona o ser que posee algo
*Proporcionan información sobre el objeto o ser poseído y por quién es poseído*
A veces puede parecer que repiten conceptos pero es necesario, ya que en muchas conversaciones es aconsejable aclarar la información para evitar malos entendidos
Si van delante de un sustantivo no son pronombres, sino determinantes
Creo que los resultados de un buscador de internet no son buenos indicadores, he hecho una búsqueda literal y me he detenido a entrar en algunos resultados, en la inmensa mayoría, aún habiendo buscado literalmente, me aparecen las partículas "es muy" por un lado, y más adelante "tú". Si bien es cierto que he visto algunos resultados con "es muy tú", me salen infinidad más con "es muy tuyo".  También salen miles de resultados de cualquier cosa que aporrees al azar en el teclado.

Quiero repetir otra vez que no digo que "es muy tú" esté mal escrito, pero usando tus palabras solo que a la inversa, son expresiones que no se usan, ni se oyen ni se leen (al menos por mi parte). Y creo que no he dicho que sea "correcto" o "incorrecto" (y si lo he dicho, ha sido un desliz y pido disculpas), sencillamente que a mí me chirría más que usar "es muy tuyo".

En todo caso, y releyendo toda la parrafada que he puesto, sigo pensando que tanto usar "tú" como "tuyo" no sería mi primera opción, pues ambos son un tanto ambiguos y pueden dar pie a malentendidos, pues "es muy tú" podrías pensar que no es que el vestido sea de tu estilo, sino que el vestido, de hecho, eres tú.  Y "es muy tuyo" tampoco es claramente la opción, porque estás en una tienda probándote un vestido, así que de tu propiedad no es. Por eso yo diría "el vestido es muy de tu estilo"


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Si quieres buscar resultados con "muy siglo xx", o cualquier otra serie de palabras, tienes que escribirlo todo entre comillas.
Por otra parte, si aceptas que un pronombre personal sirve para sustituir a un sustantivo o sintagma nominal, y también aceptas que "hombre" es un sustantivo, y que puede funcionar como adjetivo, deberías deducir que un pronombre personal puede también funcionar como adjetivo (y lo hace, como los miles de ejemplos que te he indicado prueban; por otra parte, varios foreros en este hilo, y yo mismo, han declarado que hacen, a veces, uso de esta forma; ¿desde qué criterio se puede, entonces, juzgar como no válida?)
En este trabajo:
file:///C:/Users/OBS/Downloads/Dialnet-DosProblemasDeSintaxisAdverbial-6464153.pdf
en la pág. 131 la autora dice:
"Sin embargo, pensamos que se deben distinguir tres casos diferentes en la determinación adverbial de un sustantivo: 1) En: es tan bestia, es muy verdad, no parece suficientemente hombre, es muy animal, fue demasiado caballero, es muy gente, se ve muy dama, creemos que se adjetiva el sustantivo, y el adverbio conserva su carácter propio, pues se alude a características del ser hombre, bestia o animal.(...)"
Como ves, "muy" se aplica a una gran variedad de sustantivos referentes a personas; y, como bien sabes, lo que define a un pronombre es que *sustituye a un nombre* o sintagma nominal.


----------



## adocampo

Sí, conozco como funciona un buscador, poner un término de búsqueda entre comillas es lo que se conoce como "búsqueda literal", y como te comentaba es lo que he hecho.
Me parece que he esgrimido motivos más que de sobra para sugerir el "es muy de tu estilo" como lo que _yo_ diría. En ningún momento he dicho que sea incorrecto o no válida ni la expresión "es muy tú", sencillamente que _a mí_ me chirría y en su lugar usaría otras.  Por cierto, todos los ejemplos que has puesto nada tienen que ver porque _ninguno_ usa un pronombre personal.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Si escribes "es muy yo" obtendrás 190,000 resultados, y aquí no tienes el problema (causado por los absurdos criterios del buscador de Google) de que te incluya otras palabras que empiezan por tu-
Otro truco para encontrar solo resultados con "muy tú" es poner, por ejemplo, "muy tú y" (35,600 resultados).
Perdón por poner todos estos números, pero es la única manera de probar que estas expresiones se usan.


----------

